# How to GPU-Z to run option to install



## LeeSlat (Sep 30, 2013)

I am in the middle of creating a system image, and was hoping to install GPU-Z so that it could be captured on the image...

The problem I have is that everytime I have run GPU-Z, I have always selected the stand-alone option, which also disables the prompt giving you the option to install the application.

I was wondering if there was anyway to force that prompt to re-appear upon start-up?

Much obliged...

~Lee


----------



## Hood (Sep 30, 2013)

GPU-Z always runs as a portable program AFAIK.  You are probably thinking of CPU-Z, which can be run either way.  Just put GPU-Z in a "Portable Programs" folder on your boot drive, send a shortcut to your desktop if desired, and image the drive.


----------



## zsolt_93 (Sep 30, 2013)

Right click in the GPU-Z window near the title bar and you will get a popup menu, there should be a button to install the program.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 30, 2013)

GPU-z has two options, install or run as a portable program. I have been installing on my personal PC, but if you right click on the title bar you should see a menu.

zsolt beat me to it.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 30, 2013)

zsolt_93 said:


> Right click in the GPU-Z window near the title bar and you will get a popup menu, there should be a button to install the program.


that

In case Google sends someone here:

GPU-Z is looking for HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\techPowerUp\GPU-Z\Install_Dir

if it's "no" it means you said "no installation, I want to use classic mode".
if the key doesn't exist, it will prompt you
if the key has a path in it, that's where it was installed


----------

